# VK - iJoy Limitless RDTA Plus Black



## Gizmo (10/7/16)

NOW IN STOCK!



*FEATURES & SPECS*​
2 Post Top Deck on Limitless RDTA Plus​
Gold Plated Fixed Positive Pin​
6.3 ml Tank Capacity with *Limitless RDTA Plus*​
Innovative Side Fill Port​
Delrin Top Cap With Adjustable Airflow​
Removable Top Cap For Easy Building And Cotton Access​
Manufactured by iJOY Designed By Limitless Mod Co.​
Extra o-rings, screws, smoke glass allen wrench, pre built coil​
Stainless Steel Construction on the iJoy Limitless RDTA Plus​
Peek Insulator on the 510 connection​
Dual Coil Building Capability​
25mm Diameter On Limitless RDTA Deck​
Single Coil Adapter for airflow​
http://www.vapeking.co.za/limitless-rdta-plus-black.html​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

